
3 Web App UX Lessons from The Starbucks Wi-Fi System - jason_shah
http://blog.jasonshah.org/post/17902498942/3-web-app-ux-lessons-from-the-starbucks-wi-fi-system
======
dmils4
I liked this post. It's easy to overlook a great job on AT&T/Starbucks part,
it is very user friendly.

Another point on this - there are several other coffee chains that offer free
internet, but for most you have to ask for a code and it expires after an hour
or two. Starbucks avoided that issue altogether, and I think they benefit more
from it. It might be an intentional culture thing - by offering uncapped free
internet, you risk have people turn your coffee shop into their office, but
the customers who are going to turn your store into their office are going to
find a way to do it no matter what (even if that means they have to ask for
the internet code every two hours).

------
jason_shah
It's also notable that Starbucks may have chosen to keep 'attwifi' as a
network name because it almost certainly will show at, or near, the top of the
list of Wi-Fi networks should you ever need to find it or check what network
you are on.

